# Jack gets 1 game Suspension



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't guess it matters that a bad call precedes every Jackson Technical. In this case he was upset that he was foul multiple times. He then got ejected on two technicals and suspended for failing to leave the court in a timely manner. Since Jackson is such a flaming ass hole I hate sticking up for him, but the refs have apparently decided that he gets absolutely no calls this year and he gets t'ed up for not liking it as well.

Eli Roe should be ashamed of himself for highlighting the horrible job of refereeing that caused him to throw Jackson out of that game too.



> When the NBA announced before the season it planned to crack down on complaining by players toward officials, Charlotte Bobcats guard Stephen Jackson played a starring role in a video sent to teams showing behavior that would no longer be tolerated.
> Now the volatile Jackson is serving as a costly example of just how serious the NBA is on the matter.
> The league suspended Jackson for one game without pay on Tuesday for verbally abusing referee Eli Roe and failing to leave the court in a timely manner following his ejection from Saturday's loss to Milwaukee.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree that the NBA should crack down on players acting like a 2 year old towards the refs but they have to find a balance in punishing the refs for making bad calls since players and coaches can't eject them for [email protected] up to many calls a game.

These guys already think people come to watch them and now you basically tell them they have a free leash to hand out technical fouls when someone complains because they can't adequately do their jobs.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I totally agree with both of you. Officials need to some kind of way become held more accountable. We see it way too often. Tons of missed/bad calls and then when a player lets them know about themselves, they toss technicals and ejections their way.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe this is the first tech Jack has gotten since the suspension, but I might have missed one. He was probably among the league leaders back then...I think this is seven, which about half what Dwight Howard has. When this happened I was sure Jack was headed towards a suspension, but he kept his word and his temper a lot better than I ever thought he could.


----------

